# 2017-2018 dates are up



## bcspinks89 (Jun 15, 2017)

Figured I'd let everyone know. 

Who else is already making plans.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 15, 2017)

No link


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 15, 2017)

You know I am!!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 15, 2017)

I am making plans, but they don't involve GA.


----------



## mattuga (Jun 15, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> I am making plans, but they don't involve GA.



I have a new human on the way with her due November that changed EVERYTHING.  We cannot wait for her arrival but it is woodies/whatever the river brings this year with a maybe trip to SE MO in Jan.


----------



## dom (Jun 16, 2017)

mattuga said:


> I have a new human on the way with her due November that changed EVERYTHING.  We cannot wait for her arrival but it is woodies/whatever the river brings this year with a maybe trip to SE MO in Jan.



Luckily we just welcomed a little girl a month ago so I should be cleared for some OOS. Likely be a good bit of IL hunting since i have work there.

side note: i'm already super anxious for her to go hunting with me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 16, 2017)

mattuga said:


> I have a new human on the way with her due November that changed EVERYTHING.  We cannot wait for her arrival but it is woodies/whatever the river brings this year with a maybe trip to SE MO in Jan.



That is understandable. We are currently in the process of building a house and then I won't be far behind you. I am probably only taking two trips this year, but they should be good ones. Congrats on the baby.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jun 17, 2017)

Gonna be a good year I believe barebowyer.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 17, 2017)

We can all hope for some good weather for once!!!!!!  To all, Congrats on the new "humans" too.  I love it!!!!


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 17, 2017)

Anyone seen any good pushes of new birds yet? Need some weather.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 18, 2017)

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/site...lations/Mig Bird Seasons 2017-18 One Page.pdf


----------



## hrstille (Jun 19, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> Anyone seen any good pushes of new birds yet? Need some weather.



The cool snap(Low 80s) this week should push some birds down our way. Be ready.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 19, 2017)

Yea...low 80s...here they come!!!!!!  Take 'em!!


----------

